# A.Piazzolla Концерт для бандонеона с оркестром ноты и клавир



## yuliya (6 Апр 2011)

помогите найти. очень хочется поиграть


----------



## Magistr (6 Апр 2011)

Посмотрите вот этот архив, может подойдёт.


----------



## TEMUR (7 Дек 2017)

Помогите с партитурой A.Piazzolla - Adios Nonino с солом аккордеона (банданеона) для симфонического оркестра.


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (8 Дек 2017)

yuliya писал:


> помогите найти. очень хочется поиграть


Какой концерт-то. Он ведь не один!


----------

